

Dream Chaser Spacecraft’s Landing Incident - stefap2
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/10/first-flight-dream-chaser-nasa/

======
avmich
I think winged spacecrafts will allow more reliable, and therefore economical
flights.

This one is particularly interesting, as the shape which flew in 1980's is
still considered to be one of the most promising.

